# Flavour warnings on e-liquid-recipes website



## RainstormZA (14/4/21)

I was recommended to this website - e-liquid-recipes.com - to try the Max VG for an issue I was experiencing to try and rule out what was what. 

Then I started adding my own recipes to the list and found that some of the flavour concentrates have warnings on them. 

So the question is should I worry about the warnings or shrug them off and carry on vaping?

Here are examples of some of the warnings I received in my recipes:

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/23603

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/1129

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/8756

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavor/281717
A little clarification would be appreciated to this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (14/4/21)

Dr F always say the toxicity lies in the concentration. 

If you take FW Butterscotch Ripple for example. The concentrate contains 1,074% acetoin. If you mix 5% in your juice it will be 0,0537% of your juice. Far below any toxic level. 

As for the TFA RY4D cracking tanks, never heard of anybody it happened to. Might just be theoretical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/21)

Adephi said:


> Dr F always say the toxicity lies in the concentration.
> 
> If you take FW Butterscotch Ripple for example. The concentrate contains 1,074% acetoin. If you mix 5% in your juice it will be 0,0537% of your juice. Far below any toxic level.
> 
> As for the TFA RY4D cracking tanks, never heard of anybody it happened to. Might just be theoretical.


Neither do I and both my RTAs have plastic - I vaped a lot of RY4 Double, never had a cracked tank in 2-3 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/4/21)

Super Sweet CAP is fully water soluble (water is the actual carrier).
https://www.capellaflavors.com/pub/media/sheets/specs/1416_Specs.pdf
Someone on ELR made mistakes.
Personally not bothered with DAAP (Diacetyl, Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl), as @Adephi says, it's all about the concentration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/21)

alex1501 said:


> Someone on ELR made mistakes


I would think so too because I mean even sweetener in powder form is soluble in water so easily - we're practically just adding a small amount of concentrated sweet water anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (15/4/21)

I think it is good that the warnings are there, we can make an educated choice as to what we want to use. I would rather they be there than not.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

